# best time of day to surf fish



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

we know sunrise and sunset is typically the best times

but is it a waste of time going in the middle of the day? i will admit i've had success fishing any time of the day.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

ive found theres more catfish in the evening time.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

robbiewoodcutter said:


> ive found theres more catfish in the evening time.


Same here. And sharks.
Whiting seem to bite all day.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had good luck during the day, usually around high tide +/- a few hours. If the water isnt moving, ie no waves, calm,neap tide, I have never had much luck. Big problem in the summer is that is when the beach is crowded with the tourists


----------

